# Combat Techniques: An Elite Forces Guide to Modern Infantry Tactics



## James (26 Dec 2010)

I'm looking for a book on infantry tactics, and I came across this one. The description made it sound pretty good. I was wondering if anyone here had read it before and could offer some insight. Or recommend a better book. I'm certainly all ears. I'm not looking for anything too comprehensive. I don't want the author to be talking over my head.  

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/Combat-Techniques-Elite-Forces-Guide-Martin-J-Dougherty-Chris-McNab/9780312368241-item.html?ikwid=infantry+tactics&ikwsec=Books


----------



## 2007brennanm (26 Dec 2010)

If you don't want anything to experienced then this is a pretty good read. It has lots of basic traditional techniques like patrolling formations to machine gun placements. It also includes a chapter on Special Forces and Counter Insurgency Warfare. What im trying to say is it has a bit of everything.


----------



## brihard (26 Dec 2010)

Weighing in at 192 pages, it's unlikely that this book has anything particularly substantial to offer on anything of import.

The tactics, techniques and procedures will probably all be American, as will be a lot of the equipment.

Counterinsurgency simply is not something that can be summed up in a chapter of a book; certainly not in any way that will be useful to you as a soldier.

Special forces? Anyone who really knows their shit won't be writing books about it that are selling on Amazon.

Your time and money would be much better spent buying a couple of your MCpls a round or two in the mess, asking them questions and listening to the answers. These kinds of books appeal to armchair warriors and airsofters.

If you want a book on infantry tactics that will be relevant to you, start by reading up on our own doctrine (the infantry section and platoon in battle- google it), and then pick the brains of more experienced soldiers. Then put it into practice over and over and over in the field.

Once you master how we do things, you'll probably have enough time in to begin giving consideration to importing knowledge from other countries- and you'll also know, at that point, what is and isn't worth your time reading. Right now you need to be listening to your NCOs.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Dec 2010)

I have to agree with Brihard. Gagetown is where it's at, man.

If you want some additional reading though to expand on our stuff, the US Ranger handbook is a good source of some basic, sound, should be used by everyone Infantry tactics. 

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/ranger.pdf

Failing that, you can read and watch Bravo 20 for the 'what not to do' section of the pam.  ;D


----------

